# External Hard Drive and The Sims 3



## CareyS (Jun 24, 2010)

Can I move all my files for the sims onto an external USB hard drive and use the hard drive with my disc on different computers and play without having to install the game on the computer itself. Does this make sence? I really hope so...


----------



## OverClocker (Jun 24, 2010)

You can install the game in an external hard drive and run from the HD, however you have to make sure that you are connecting the HD to the computer where the game was installed from.  It would not work if you will connect it to a different computer unless you will re install the game on these computers. 

Check this out:

http://www.ehow.com/how_6188663_can-3-external-hard-drive_.html


----------



## CareyS (Jun 24, 2010)

Ok, I won't be doing that then. I just didn't want to use internal disk space and have to restart my games.

Thanks for the info!


----------

